

Build a Knowledge Base That Works - mattallen
http://devlogic.com.au/simple-guide-to-creating-a-knowledge-base

======
mattallen
Hey All;

Wife wrote her first eBook on Knowledgebase Management.

Thought it might me of interest to some of you.

